# Smallest tank for shrimp



## njmomie (Feb 4, 2013)

What is the smallest tank you have used and been successful with for cherry shrimps?


----------



## shrimpzoo (Sep 27, 2011)

H=114mm x W=150mm x B=110mm


----------



## njmomie (Feb 4, 2013)

shrimpzoo said:


> H=114mm x W=150mm x B=110mm


Do you know how many gallons that holds?


----------



## pmcarbrey (Jan 19, 2013)

njmomie said:


> Do you know how many gallons that holds?


a little under 1/3 of a gallon if memory serves


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

njmomie said:


> Do you know how many gallons that holds?


That dimension should hold about 1.9 litres or 0.49 Gallon. Very small ;-)


----------



## njmomie (Feb 4, 2013)

randyl said:


> That dimension should hold about 1.9 litres or 0.49 Gallon. Very small ;-)


Can you tell me how your experience with that was? 
Did the shrimp survive? Did you have a filter, plants?
If you still have it, can you take a picture for me. I am looking to begin my first shrimp tank but cannot fit anything larger than 3-gallons or so and was wondering if it's even possible. Thanks.


----------



## pandamonium (May 14, 2012)

I have a 2 gallon tank that has a good sponge filter as well as a heater


----------



## njmomie (Feb 4, 2013)

pandamonium said:


> I have a 2 gallon tank that has a good sponge filter as well as a heater


Can you post a picture of that tank pandamonium?


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

umm cherrys idk cause i dont keep them but i have a group of crs in a 1.5 gal tank and doing well


----------



## njmomie (Feb 4, 2013)

wicca27 said:


> umm cherrys idk cause i dont keep them but i have a group of crs in a 1.5 gal tank and doing well


Cherrys are the only easily available shrimp where I live but CRS are nice too. Can you post a picture of your tank?


----------



## steven p (Jun 22, 2012)

Pico time? 1.5 ish gallon tetra tank. Orange sakuras and limpets and Cyclops and nematodes... Hah









Heating a shrimp tank is kinda pointless unless you live in an igloo. My $.02


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

a really old pic but only one of the tank i have


----------



## Sugardaddy1979 (Jan 16, 2012)

Fluval spec. Just under 2 gallons. Red rilis breed like mad. Must be 40 in there now and that doesn't include babies I can't see and 2 berried now. Bet I've pulled 60 or more out over last 8 months too and put in my home tanks.


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

Just pulled 5 new shrimplets out of this: 










Stemmed wine glass with a bowl that's 4.5" diameter and 3" high. 

Substrate: Fluorite and polished aquarium gravel
Hardscape: 2 shards of malaysian driftwood
Filter: none Heater: None Lights: indirect sunlight
Parameters: no idea, weekly 25-50% water change 
Ferts: occasional (Pfertz micro/macro mix)
Fauna: Cherry shrimp--one male, one female, mini ramshorn snails, the occasional baby pond snail
Flora: baby tears, xmas moss, frogbit; might be a stem of glosso or some dwarf pennywort still in the mix from the last re-scape. 
Feeding: the occasional smashed baby snail or bit of fresh veggie 

Capacity: approx 1 cup.


----------



## shrimpzoo (Sep 27, 2011)

You ever put a blanched cucumber wedge on the rim of the wine glass lol XD?

Joke aside that is pretty cool.


----------



## mistahoo (Apr 25, 2012)

A LFS over here keeps some yellows in a tank that's 3"x3"x3" with a super tiny HOB on it. It's pretty awesome!


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

One liter! With lots of moss.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

mistahoo said:


> A LFS over here keeps some yellows in a tank that's 3"x3"x3" with a super tiny HOB on it. It's pretty awesome!



I'd love to see a pic of that!


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 3, 2013)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> I'd love to see a pic of that!


Forget the pic, where can I buy one?


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I'd guess it's probably this or similar...

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=9821&cmpid=03csepg&ref=3475&subref=AA

Nevermind...I just re-read and saw the tank in question was 3x3x3...too small for even the above filter.


----------



## pandamonium (May 14, 2012)

I have planted it with glosso to carpet and have not put shrimp in it yet because it is still cycling but just to show you the scales of things, it's a good size


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

That wine glass "tank" is AWESOME! It's like the size of 20 shrimplets. lols


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

shrimpzoo said:


> You ever put a blanched cucumber wedge on the rim of the wine glass lol XD?
> 
> Joke aside that is pretty cool.


You may have meant it as a joke--but that's exactly how I feed zucchini. First time I gave them any I cut a small piece and dropped it in, then had a devil of a time getting the leftover shreds out of the plants the next day. Now I just cut a slit in a full slice and slide it over the rim. The shrimp attack it from below, the snails eat at the water line and the following morning I can cleanly remove what's left and toss it in my riparium for my pleco to finish off. 

Technically I've "kept" cherry shrimp in smaller vessels--all of the pico tanks below held shrimp of one type or another, including the tiny 1"x1"x2.5" acrylic container on the right hand side--but the wineglass is the smallest I've kept with a population of multiple shrimp that were kept in the same vessel until reaching maturity and successfully bred IN that vessel. The center tank is in this photo is a standard 2.5g. The LED light bar is a Marineland Singlebright used for evening viewing.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

thats pretty cool. i love nano and pico tanks but i normaly dont put anything in them other than plants


----------

